# Predator Hunting Magazines - Which do you subscribe to?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Which Predator Hunting Magazines do you subscribe to?*​
Predator Xtreme 3556.45%The Trapper & Predator Caller 1320.97%The Varmint Hunter 1016.13%Other (Mention below...)46.45%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering which Predator Hunting Magazines you guys subscribe to. I've made this into a little poll. Feel free to check all that apply.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to be honest....none.

However...I would like too check them out each.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've been (a subsciber) with Predator Xtreme since the days of Varmint Master, still have a few of those laying around. Varmint Hunter is a great mag, pricey, but very informative, as is Predator Xtreme. Xtreme just hired a new editor, we will have to see how Bob does, personally I have great expectations.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

From the day of varmint master to now predator extreme'varmint hunter, the trapper and fur fish game all great reads


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I get the TP&C cause of my trapping relations with the NTA and a member of the UTA.

The rest I just buy when I feel I'm interested in an article or see an ad I want to follow up on. All of them are much the same info just a different package, even the TP&C is redundant after all these years.

Been doing predator fur work to long now to need to subscribe to any of them, not being egotistical just can't see spending the cash for them when my learning curve is already mostly expended.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I voted predator xtreme but i do not have a subscription i just buy it when i see it in the store


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OH...BTW I do recieve Fur,Fish, and Game.

Chris...do you have any suggestions ? Which one helps us out the most ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

PREDATORTALK.COM who needs a paper magazine?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

reidrh said:


> predatortalk.com who needs a paper magazine?


ftw!!!!!!!


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish that the predator hunting magazine under the same publisher as trapper and predator caller would do subscriptions.

Reid, unfortunately, not every place has internet, and for those instances, we have magazines.

Varmint Hunter is more expensive, but it takes a long time for me to read it. Predator Xtreme takes not nearly as long.

If someone doesn't have any interest in trapping, would trapper and predator caller be a good magazine to subscribe to?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Dust said:


> I wish that the predator hunting magazine under the same publisher as trapper and predator caller would do subscriptions.


I'm confused by this comment. Trapper & Predator caller is a magazine, and they do subscriptions. The publisher, F+W Media Inc doesn't have any other predator hunting magazines under their umbrella.



> If someone doesn't have any interest in trapping, would trapper and predator caller be a good magazine to subscribe to?


YES! There is a lot of trapping stuff in the magazine, but there is also a good bit of calling info. There is also a lot of into that relates to both trapping and calling like animal behavior and this magazine does a great job with that.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm confused by this comment. Trapper & Predator caller is a magazine, and they do subscriptions. The publisher, F+W Media Inc doesn't have any other predator hunting magazines under their umbrella.


http://www.shopdeerhunting.com/category/predators/?r=TPCART6237&p_PageAlias=Predator%20Hunting

© Copyright 2010 F+W Media, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Dust said:


> http://www.shopdeerhunting.com/category/predators/?r=TPCART6237&p_PageAlias=Predator%20Hunting
> 
> © Copyright 2010 F+W Media, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


Oh wow - learn something new every day! So this is a digital magazine only?


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

no, it can be ordered too, just can't get a subscription. SOmeone on PM suggested it when I posted a thread like this. I asked the company but they said no subscriptions. I have the one with speak up on the cover here in japan.


----------



## PendletonCowboy (Jun 2, 2010)

None for me, what is the best?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I pick up Fur-Fish-Game and Predator Xtreme when I'm down off the mountain.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Predator Xtreme


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't subscribe but I don't hardly ever miss an issue


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Axel said:


> Predator Xtreme


X2 for me on Predator Xtreme


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

Fur-Fish-Game is the one I read.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish we had Predator Extreme over here! I do buy The Shooting Times most weeks but skip a lot of it, the crosswords good! The best one over here is Sporting Rifle, I get it every month and read all of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't they do international orders Matt ? Perhaps given your celebrity status they would see that you got a copy gratis !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure they do but then the cost goes up. I'll ignore the rest of that!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Guess I've read 'em all... to be honest through the years it's gotten repetitive, and I've lost a bit of interest in reading the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Don't they do international orders Matt ? Perhaps given your celebrity status they would see that you got a copy gratis !


I had a look and for $25 I've got 6 copy's coming over!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you did, I was going to do that this AM.



Yotehntr said:


> Guess I've read 'em all... to be honest through the years it's gotten repetitive, and I've lost a bit of interest in reading the same thing over and over again.


I hear you there Brad.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Can't read, so I guess I'm out! See some good picture sometimes though......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Can't read, so I guess I'm out! See some good picture sometimes though......


What sort of magazines are you looking at Jim!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I' have a bunch of back issues if you would like them Matt. Great magazine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom that would be great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> What sort of magazines are you looking at Jim!


O


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That could mean so many things!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But it only means one !


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Varmint hunter provides several hours of reading. Predator Xtreme provides several toilet visits.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Predator Xtreme


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I go with PX, but have been looking into a subscription to to Trapper. Is this mag any good?


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Can't read, so I guess I'm out! See some good picture sometimes though......


So how are you posting if you dont kno what we r saying


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Predator Xtreme but PT if I need hands on help.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Predator Extreme, only because I get complimentary issues.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't find a reason to purchase magazines. I like to think they are a dieing thing and don't waste my money. I also like to use my spending money for something that I am not going to throw away.

I follow most of the guys that write most of the articles that you would read in these magazines online. Most of them reveal far more information online then they in a magazine article. This maybe due to having more pinpointed questions thrown at them or just that they can't get that detailed in a short article but regardless of the reason I won't purchase magazines as a subcription.

I will on the other hand purchase a particular magazine when I know something of value that I am really interested in is in there.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I personally favor the School of Harder Knocks Magazine. I'm a lifetime subscriber and every trick in this book has been tried, if it doesnt work; repeat as necessary. Once enough knots appear on your head you have reached literary /lesson nirvana. Also you cant afford this magazine as all the tricks/lessons are PRICELESS.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Field & Stream. Not much about predators but I do know how to keep tinder in a tobacco can.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

[sup]I take Predator Xtreme but will most likely not renew. Most are getting so full of advertisements they should pay us to read them. I find there are not very many real articles to help you in the field. They also rehash they same writers with the same experiences over and over. Articles with real field experiences and helpful information are getting few and far between. JMHO. ET[/sup]


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Darnn..and i just subscribed to pred x..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I still like PX and I enjoy when Predator Nation comes out. Too bad it's only once a year.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

I kno. You ever get the shooting times varmint issue? Great mag


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not yet but I subscribe to it. Just started last month.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Picked one up, read every page lol


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

sagebrush said:


> I kno. You ever get the shooting times varmint issue? Great mag


My bad. RIFLES 'armint issue


----------

